# Competition Results Voting



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Please vote for your favourite*​
1. Orange Monster27.69%2. 24 Hours13.85%3. Dreamer00.00%4. Spider00.00%5. Favourite Things13.85%6. Soaked830.77%7. Scuba00.00%8. Frozen in Time13.85%9. Close Shave13.85%10. Hamilton00.00%11. NASA00.00%12. Luminous27.69%13. Speedbirds00.00%14. Splash1038.46%


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*1. *









*2. *









*3. *









*4. *









*5. *









*6. *









*7. *









*8. *









*9. *









*10. *









*11. *









*12. *









*13. *









*14. *


----------

